# New toys (jackplate and prop)



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Got my Tsg electric jackplate and my new stainless prop.  Will be adding my tinytach also to make sure the prop is doing what it is supposed to.























































The plate is a 5 inch setback and with it in its lowest position the motor is now 2 inches higher than the transom.  Then the plate has 4 inches of travel.  Tom, please correct me if I have any of these numbers wrong. I highly doubt  I will ever run it all the way up.  Most likely another inch or  higher.  Hopefully I will be able to wet test all of this tomorrow.  The platform will be removed because I lose too much steering and another one will be designed and installed  to fit.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

BEAVIS that is one dirty set up, Congrats.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks Sweet! I would like to see more pics of the controls. The trim tabs, the TSG jackplate and even the tiller extension.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

and man can he drink beer ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

RJ,When are we going fishing????


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Beavis you've gotta let us know how shallow that thing will run on plane....looks like a sweet set up


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Where did you mount the switch? Did you use the stock switch from Tom C or do something exotic. I will use the same jackplate on a tiller handle Classic. I am struggling on where to mount the switch since my Classic will be one big deck.

Joe


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Joe,

I have a grab bar where my switch is mounted. So far, it is just a stock Tom C double rocker switch but I am having fit issues. If I cannot resolve those easily, I will be looking at something different.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

> and man can he drink beer ;D ;D ;D


    I think I need to confirm that.  No offense tojo, but I'm not taking anybody's word for this. 


Beavis,
Looks like your hooked up, but I want numbers please. :  I may have just seen the future for my boat. 

For anyone looking at the Gladesmen, IMHO Beavis's boat is what I would suggest for the best "out of the box" performance.


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Jackplate looks awsome!! Cant wait till mine is done, hard to tell from the pics but looks like tom has already put into effect the new design he came up with for it to work on my boat. The transom mounting plate (think thats what he calls it) has been extended down and the electric actuator is mounted to that instead of having to go through the transom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

welcome back,nice set up!Merry christmas


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

hey beavis do you know what honda stands for 
had
one 
never
did
again


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

kinda sounds like opinions are like .....

everyone has one


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

> hey beavis do you know what honda stands for
> had
> one
> never
> ...


I wish I had a BF20 on my Gladesmen


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I would like to get one of those jack plates but, is it really necessary to try and run in 6 inches of water?? If your in that shallow of water, shouldnt you be fishing that water? Especially if your in an area that you dont know very well, I would be afraid of running aground. That and the flats are not meant to have motor running across them tearing them up. I am happy with my setup and the only thing I want to chang is my motor. I am looking for a good 25hp two stroke to replace my 15hp 4-stroke, anyone out there have a motor sitting around not using? 


THERE HE IS!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, Beavis has a 25hp Tohatsu 2 stroke that has never touched water :'( It is a sweet engine!

As far as the comment about the 6" of water. I understand your point, but you may be imposing your own perspective of fishing areas here. For example up where we live, there is literally miles of mud flats with skinny water sitting over them. We need to get across them to get to the "fishing areas" Expansive grass flats like you might see in the lagoon are not that common in some of the areas further to the north. Mangrove shorlines and oyster bars rule the day!

Happy hunting on the 25hp!

Tony


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

That makes sense. Thanks for the clarification. I will check on the 25hp motor, thanks, it was a long shot and I have already got the answer I am looking for. Where are you at? I want to find these "fishing spots" I am new to the salt water world as far as doing it on my own. I usually did the charter thing but, gets too expensive after a while. My wife bought me another gheenoe and we are ready to hit the back country. I will need a gps chartplotter first. That or the jack plate will be another investment. Can never have enough toys. Thanks again, Tojo for the info!!



THERE HE IS!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It's not always about running in that shallow of water, but CROSSING that shallow of water to get to the water you want to run in. Case in point - sand bars. oyster bars. fallen logs. manatees. oh, well, maybe not manatees, but I made you smile.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I would like to get one of those jack plates but, is it really necessary to try and run in 6 inches of water?? If your in that shallow of water, shouldnt you be fishing that water? Especially if your in an area that you dont know very well, I would be afraid of running aground. That and the flats are not meant to have motor running across them tearing them up. I am happy with my setup and the only thing I want to chang is my motor. I am looking for a good 25hp two stroke to replace my 15hp 4-stroke, anyone out there have a motor sitting around not using?
> 
> THERE HE IS!


Look in the for sale section. I believe Ron still has a 25 hp for sale.

I try to run in 8" of water. That is water measured above the top of the grass. Many times its to cross a flat to get to the place that you want to fish or you are running an entrance to an area that is just a mud/sand bottom. Jack plates also helps with launching in shallow water. I was lucky enough to get a ride from RonW. He is one of the masters. He really knows how to get back on plane from a shallow start by using his electric jack plate. Then there is also the little speed boost. Less motor in the water = higher top end speed. I gained about 3 MPH when I put mine jack plate on and adjusted it.

Its also nice to be able to launch out of the hole and get up on plane in shallow water.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post I will look into getting one of these, especially for the extra speed and yes, the ability to plane up out of the shallows quicker. Thanks. I want to go fishing! All this talk about my boat and reading about all the fish catching and the pictures, are driving me to fish!!!!! I gotta get back out there soon!! Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

My deposit has been sent for one Tom's JP.. putting it on the gladesmen w/ Thresher's old 25hp Merc ... can't wait..

Hurry up Tom!! ;D


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks awesome, I just got mine and love it.


litlblusrn4bigred,
I used to feel the same way as you, but...

As it was explained to me, a Jack plate, ideally is so you can raise the motor up enough to be able to idle on an off a shallow flat.  sometimes the grass is one foot thick here in Pine Island Sound and getting the prop above the grass is a good thing.  

1 senerio is a hard sandy bottom, trying to leave to go home...boat floats no problem, but your skeg is dragging, you can tilt the motor, but you loose steering and its really slow.  with a jack plate, you keep your steering and can safely maneuver at a descent speed.


Just things I never thought about, till someone pointed it out.

PG


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool....thanks pg6922....that certainly helps. I would want it for that reason and not to haul ass in 6-8 inches of water even if it as above the grass. Even with a jackplate I would feel more confident in shallow water just would hate to mess up my motor or worse. I guess everyone has an opinion. I like your way of saying it though....sounds conservative! I respect nature, above and below ground, everyone should do their share. I think some people think its their right to go out and buy a 40,000 boat or 400 dollar boat and tear where ever they want. Thats not the way it should be thought of, I feel that it is a privilige to fish and site see some of


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I must have hit a button or something...didnt mean to not finish...anyway, as I was saying, 
THE BEST AREA IN THE WORLD to fish. And alot of people dont respect that, I think its a shame. 
I feel as strong about that as I don about people drinking and driving or boating after drinking, don get me wrong I love to have a good time on the water but, beer should not be associated with it. This forum is a priveleg as well, for people to meet and share their fishing or hunting on the water and in their cool tricked out gheenoe or skiff or microskiff as this one is called. anyway....blah blah blah blah...thanks for responding to my confusion on jack plates. 

FISH ON!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sitting here reading some of my posts....i sound like a winer!! :'( I will get a jackplate and i cant wait to run in 6 inches of water at a high rate of speed and I CANT WAIT TO FIND THOSE "FISHIN HOLES!!" Thanks everyone for your help. 
Anyone tell me where to find a good fishin hole that isnt too difficult to get to? As long as I dont have to pole in 500 yards of mud and grass??


----------



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

Beavis,

I think you have brought a ton of business to Tom!  I have my elec JP on order with him.  He stated it will be 6-8 weeks due to the number of recent orders.     :'(

Can't wait to have it on my new Gladesmen.  Boat should be done in about two weeks!!  I have a feeling that my HPXV is going to be sitting in the garage a lot more with the ability to get tot he super shallow reds up in Jax.

I would love to see some pics of your boat.  That color looks awesome!  Please post some for us.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Beavis,
> 
> I think you have brought a ton of business to Tom!  I have my elec JP on order with him.  He stated it will be 6-8 weeks due to the number of recent orders.     :'(
> 
> ...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

no one got a free jackplate!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> no one got a free jackplate!


Um hello....I was only kidding!!!! :-?
Gosh, dont bite my head off!! I know nothing is free in this world! You dont have to tell me, Im a big boy! If people are going to be like this, forget this forum.

Cant anyone take a joke? :'(


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> > no one got a free jackplate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> no one got a free jackplate!


a little sensitive are we? ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Go back in your hole tanner.

Could not tell what you were implying with the cheesy face after your comment. Sarcasm?? Being a smart azz?? Or what ??? It didn't seem like just kidding. I just need to make the fact known that there was no special benefit was given to me. I had to wait 5 months to get my plate. Most of that time was because of me and NOT Tom. Now, that I have it on there and have shown how well in works (IMO) and what it has allowed me to do with my boat. Other people have decided to get them too. I was kind of a guinea pig because I am pretty sure my Gladesmen is the first with both trim tabs and a jackplate.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

When I said something about getting a free jack plate, I was only kidding.....yeah, like I was really expecting to get a free one....like that would ever happen...sorry for the confusion. What did you think I was going to really ask for one. Then you said "no one gets a jackplate" well everyone gets one...you just have to pay for it first silly! :

I want a jack plate just dont want to have to wait so long to get one. I need 25hp suzuki four stroke first then I will get the jack plate, I am excited about all the positive reaction on them and cant wait to test one out, then I dont have to worry so much about running aground. Again, I appologize if you thought I was serious, you just dont know me yet I guess. Of course I dont get a free jack plate! I will pay for mine when it is time. Thanks.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

litlblusrn4bigred no problem, If you can you should try to make the Econ Rally on the 10 http://www.microskiff.com/msforum/YaBB.pl?num=1169482174 it should be a good time.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to go. Please tell me how to get there. I have never been there and I dont have GPS. Do yall meet at the ramp and go from there or? Do I need to go in 6 inches of water to get there. I noticed someone said something about having to navigate through some grass marsh. Would be great to be able to follow someone. I will keep watching the forum for more info. EVERYONE....have a great day!  

action!


----------



## buttapollock1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

nice looking rig. congrats on the new equipment!
Robert


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

Check Smalloutboards.com You can't beat their prices.


----------

